# divide the loft



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

if i divide my loft into two sections,one for cocks and one for hens.that means the only time they are together is during setting on the eggs-yes,do they race together,domale and female together in the loft.how often do you let the male or female get into the loft when they are sitting on the eggs.thanks rono


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

If you have the room you should divide the loft. If you plan to race the yb's they will need a section of their own. Personally If i was limited on space and only had a few birds I would specialize in either YB's or OB's 
Figure out what it is you want to accomplish and go for it!


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Most people have sections in their loft so they can separate the cocks and hens when they are through breeding.I put my birds together around last of Dec. and leave them together until around June.They are in the same section all the time and fly together.if you are going to fly widowhood thats a different story.Then around June I put them in different sections so they will not keep breeding.I also have a section for young birds. Jeff


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi people,is anybody birds getting to cold,thanks luckyloft but if you put thehens and cock together in june and also fly together wont the birds just breed on there own at will you know what i mean. thanks again.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

They are together from Dec. to June.In June I separate them int 2 different section.Jeff


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rono842 said:


> Hi people,is anybody birds getting to cold,thanks luckyloft but if you put thehens and cock together in june and also fly together wont the birds just breed on there own at will you know what i mean. thanks again.


they will breed and lay eggs, that is when you use your fake eggs to control hatching.. it is good to put the hens in with the cock birds in the breeding section when your ready for them to hatch young.. it is good to leave the cocks in the breeding section with their box so there is less fighting and confusion over boxes , then you just add the hens.. if you want to match up a pair you will have to keep the pair seperate someplace and see if the hen decides to pick him, but she should beable to get away from the cock just in case he is too aggresive and could hurt her..when you put the hens in with the cock birds and want them to hatch their eggs you will have babies all close to the same age..and when they are weaned you would put them in their own section and start trap training them and then let them out to get in shape and fly, for a few months and then you can road train.. you do not want to fly breeding pairs on fertile eggs and or babies when breeding just in case one of the parent birds does not come back.. when you are done breeding and using your fake eggs you can fly them then.. then seperate if you want too after breeding season or in the summer at some point to give the hens a break from the cock birds.. but leave the cocks in with their box so they can keep the same box and things go smoother when you put the hens in at breeding time.. I keep all mine together all the time.. I do not like the stress it causes when pairs are seperated.. but that is just me...


----------

